# help settings bands



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

hello friends've been reading a lot about configurations of bands, but I'm a little confused ....
expose my doubts;
use M8 nuts normally fill the inside with clay,
Dankung nose that tubes are most appropriate, I like 17/45 but not if it is the most appropriate.
I also like to have some longer life in the tubes.
do not intend to use double bansas. a tube side only.
idk if larger tubes iran well as 20/50 or 30/60 ....
also use the translator and I can not understand some things.
Thanks for your help


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

No entiendo completamente que mensaje. Creo que se debe utilizar un mal traductor eléctrico. Yo disparo tuercas mucha. 1745 es un buen tamaño de tubo. Una sola banda cortada a 44 cm dará larga vida. Obtengo 1.500 disparos con que y un tirón de 84 cm. Sólo tengo poca experiencia con 20/50 y 30/60 tubos. Yo los probé, pero me gusta más 17/45. Lo siento mi español no es la mejor.


----------



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

pgandy said:


> No entiendo Mensaje Completamente Que. Creo Que se Dębe utilizar ONU eléctrico traductor mal. Yo mucha Tuercas Disparo. 1745 Es Un Buen Tamaño de tubo. Una cortada banda sola un 44 cm Dara LARGA VIDA. Obtengo 1.500 Disparos Con Que tirón de la ONU y de 84 cm. Sólo Tengo experiencia con poca 20/50 y 30/60 tubos. Yo los sonda, Pero me gusta más 17/45. Lo siento mi español no es la mejor.


gracias, tu español es muy bueno. 
queria saber la mejor configuracion aproximada párr cazar con Tuercas M8.
No Quiero Bandas Dobles, solistas Tubos indibiduales.
y Cual de Ellos Florerias ir mejor párr Este tipo de municion.

La Rosca de la tuerca la relleno con arcilla párr Darle peso y Estabilidad.
me e Explicado mejor? muchas gracias por tu atencion, y siento no ingles sable.

Gracias, su español es muy bueno. 
quería saber acerca de la mejor configuración para cazar con tuercas M8.
No quiero bandas dobles, sólo indibiduales tubos.
y cuál de ellos puede hacer mejor para este tipo de municiones.

la rosca de la tuerca con el peso de llenado y arcilla para dar estabilidad.
yo y explicado mejor? muchas gracias por su atención, y no me siento sabiendo Inglés.

:banghead: :banghead:

:bonk: :bonk:


----------



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

Dankung describes the following about this tube;

The tube 2050 is a balance between such large pipe. as 50 * 80 and the small tube like 17 * 45 The below is the results through testing: 2050 braid band 2 has a similar 1745 Chapter 4-band power. chapter 4-band 2050 is similar to the band 8 to 2040 strands. 2,050 tubes works very well for the band 2 braid for the following deep. Simple and not tangle, remains powerful.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Cuanto terminan pesando tus tuercas despues de haberle llenado el centro con arcilla? una ves sabiendo el peso total de la amunicion y el largo total que usted estira las bandas.

Despues le prodriamos ayudar a escojer las bandas adecuadas para usted.

Yo pinso que a lo mejor el mejor tubo seria el 4070.

Saludos amigo.

E.

Mire este post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/ ahi le explican un poco todos los tipos de tubos.


----------



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

Emitto said:


> Cuanto terminan pesando tus tuercas despues de haberle llenado el centro con arcilla? una ves sabiendo el peso total de la amunicion y el largo total que usted estira las bandas.
> 
> Despues le prodriamos ayudar a escojer las bandas adecuadas para usted.
> 
> ...


Emitto now I have not stuffed nuts and not weight ....
shortly'll do a few and pesare for the weight average.
thanks


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Necesito estudiar mis documentos más y voy a volver con usted más tarde hoy o mañana. Es posible que voy a necesitar que tomar fotos para hacer más clara. Yo no cazo con una resortera, pero lo uso para los perros en la basura y el gato de mi vecina cuando él caza mis pájaros. Yo uso bolas de arcilla que tienen sólo casi de 1 g para dar dolor y no matar. El gato ha aprendido a no entrar en mi jardín. Para matar yo uso una cerbatana o machete.


----------



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

Gracias por mirar, te doy más información, mi total apertura son los cerca de 80cm
tuercas de arcilla con un peso de 3-4 gramos (pero Haun arcilla esta cruda y húmeda no seca si una vez pesaba menos.
Amigo arcilla sola es efectiva para la caza?
gracias a todos

gracias por Mirar, te doy mas información, mi hijo apertura total de la UNOS 80cm
Las Tuercas con arcilla PESAN Entre 3-4 gramos (Pero la arcilla Haun this cruda y humeda no se Si Una Vez seca pesara Menos.
amigo arcilla sola es Efectiva Para La caza?
gracias a todos


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Pensé de usted primero post que estabas buscando un banda individual 1745 con la vida más larga y que es lo que yo le di. Ahora entiendo que quiere cazar. Ese banda le di primero dará 164 fps (pies por segundo) (50,0 m/s) y 6.3 FPE (lb-pie de energía) con mi tuerca. Si quiere julios usted necesita hacer el cálculo. Al utilizar 12,7 mm bola de plomo de la velocidad es de 157 fps (47,9 m/s) y 9.5 de FPE. Esa banda es una bucle completa.

Mis tuercas pesan 6,8 g, 12,7 mm bolas de plomo pesan 11,2 g, y me jalo a 84 cm. Mi bolsa pesa 3,3 g.

Porque yo uso dobles 1745 bandas pseudo taper [no sé la palabra en español] y tengo poquito datos sobre los bandas individuales.

Con el 1745 corte a 44 cm y un bucle completo creo que obtendrá sólo 5 FPE con su 4,3 g tuerca. No sé lo que va a cazar, pero eso no es mucha energía. Usted necesita aumentar el peso de la tuerca. Al hacer un pseudo taper va a aumentar que a alrededor de 6,3 FPE con esa tuerca. Eso podría funcionar en las aves. Pero como ya he dicho, yo no cazo con mi resortera. El 9,5 FPE que obtengo con 12,7 mm bolas de plomo debe matar a un conejo, que son fáciles de matar. Alguien más conocimientos que yo tendría que responder a eso. Si usted hace las bandas más corta es posible obtener más poder. Yo hago esta distancia para más vida.

Con 4,3 g tuerca creo que algo más grande que 1745 tubo es una mal idea. 2040 debería funcionar bien.

Sugiero que algo con más peso que 4.3 g.

Bucle completo









Pseudo Taper


----------



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

pgandy said:


> Pensé de usted primero post que estabas buscando un banda individual 1745 con la vida más larga y que es lo que yo le di. Ahora entiendo que quiere cazar. Ese banda le di primero dará 164 fps (pies por segundo) (50,0 m/s) y 6.3 FPE (lb-pie de energía) con mi tuerca. Si quiere julios usted necesita hacer el cálculo. Al utilizar 12,7 mm bola de plomo de la velocidad es de 157 fps (47,9 m/s) y 9.5 de FPE. Esa banda es una bucle completa.
> 
> Mis tuercas pesan 6,8 g, 12,7 mm bolas de plomo pesan 11,2 g, y me jalo a 84 cm. Mi bolsa pesa 3,3 g.
> 
> ...


Gracias amigo!!
me has aclarado bastante las cosas, definitivamente debo subir de peso en la munición.
ademas are bandas dobles y probar de cazar conejos!!!
yo disparo mas a aves también para ir cogiendo practica en la intuición.

muchisimas gracias anic:


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Felíz caza. Chao.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

good idea


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I was using double and pseudo tubes when I started out, nothing wrong with them and they are actually faster then what I'm using now .... but I wanted simplicity and non clutter on my sling.

Your 8mm hex nuts weigh in at about 69gr and by the time you fill them maybe a bit more over 70gr. At that light weight 3060 single tubes are to much and you will get wasted energy. Your ammo weight is pretty much on the low end where small looped or pseudo tubes do very, very well. I'm betting that looped 2040 or 1842's will send your 8mm hex nuts fast with very little draw weight. If you want simplicity, a single 2050 is a very nice strong tube and should send that weight very well ... but not at the speed of looped/pseudo smaller tubes. This is really where a long draw length helps a bunch .. mine is in the 38-40" area, if my draw was 48" or so, my speed would really increase a bunch.

Setting up you sling is about making concessions on what your particular needs are, most of the time we can't have out cake and eat it to  I decided to use single tubes on my slings, I just as easily went with looped/pseudo tubes or double flats for more speed ... but simplicity, durability and ease of attachment were other concerns as well as I did not want strands of tubes or flats to get tangled .... so I made my choice, and that's it and I just shoot withing those perimeters !

On a side note ... you may want to try Dub Dub tubes, I get very good speed and a light draw weight. Orange Dub Dub may be just the ticket for your 70gr ammo, as I get ~200fps with 7/16 steel (86.5gr) and with your 70gr hex nuts I bet you will get ~210fps. If your draw is longer than mine (38") you will be sending your ammo much quicker than that for sure.

wll


----------

